# How to kill the fermenting bucket odor.



## RandyR (Sep 29, 2010)

I am definitely a newbie and have just moved my second wine kit over to the carboy. I have the traditional primary fermenting bucket, and have tried to wash it out thoroughly with One Step, followed by sterilizing with potassium metabisulphite solution. After drying, the bucket still gives off a rather pungent fermenting odor. Did I miss a step somewhere? To me, if I can smell it, it means something is growing, and the bucket appears to be absolutely clean to the eye. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Bartman (Sep 29, 2010)

It's probably not a major concern at this point, as you will (should) sanitize the bicket before you start another wine anyway. However, if the smell just annoys you, you can try a couple other cleaning agents: Oxiclean or clorox with bleach, or just leave 1 tsp k-meta with ~2 cups of water in the bottom, and put the lid on tight.

If the bucket is truly dry (maybe leave it upside down for a day or two), there will not be enough liquid anything to ferment, and the smell will most likely fade away.

A last alternative is to simply avoid the problem by starting another wine in the primary bucket! Then the fermenting smel is welcome!


----------



## grapeman (Sep 29, 2010)

Welcome Randy.


With the routine you used, the bucket is cleand and is not growing anything. Just because there is a smell does not mean anything bad is in there. There are just embedded molecules in the tiny pores of the plastic. Smells linger after their source has left - nothing to worry about. The smell will lessen over time, but never really goes completely away.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi Randy,

Welcome to the VFW Forums!





Glad you found us.

I think its safe to say we all have pretty smelly Primaries.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 29, 2010)

ibglowin said:


> Hi Randy,
> 
> Welcome to the VFW Forums!
> 
> ...





Some of us have smelly primaries. Mine has the sweet aroma of my last batch.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 29, 2010)

I actually like that smell.

SWMBO, not so much.......


----------



## smurfe (Sep 30, 2010)

Oxy Clean soak is the best thing I ever used to combat it. I actually liked the smell to but I use the buckets for wine and beer and like to keep them as odor neutral as possible.


----------

